# Pit Controllers



## davey6 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey all,

I'm debating getting myself a pit controller when I finally build my UDS...so, what options  are out there?

CyberQ and it's 2 brethern I know about, but what other options do I have?

I'm torn with getting a cheap one to prove how worthwhile it is, and upgrade in a few years...but I'm a bit out of my depth.

I've been smoking on a ProQ for about 2 years now, and honestly it's too volatile, specially in the UK with our weather. A pit controller will work wonders when it's averaging <10c out!!


----------



## damascusmaker (Feb 9, 2016)

I have just been through the same thing. I went with the Flame Boss 200. Price was an issue with them all. A friend likes his DigiQ dx2 but had to send back a CyberQ because he could't get it to work. I liked the looks and some things about the Stoker WiFi but expandability wasn't important to me and seems like it might require more networking skills than I have. If I didn't desire the remote control I believe I would have went with the Auber Instruments unit and saved some bucks. Some one here recommended the Heater Meter, looked like the best for the money out there but again calls for a skill set I didn't have.


----------



## davey6 (Feb 10, 2016)

See I'ma  bit of a tech nerd, the CyberQ appeals and I could get one to work looking at what is needed.

Thanks for the other options to look at though, I'll get researching!

Part of me thinks build the UDS first, try a few short cooks like Ribs first then get the controller....part of me thinks screw it dive in with a controller and brisket ha ha


----------



## damascusmaker (Feb 10, 2016)

Davey6 said:


> See I'ma  bit of a tech nerd, the CyberQ appeals and I could get one to work looking at what is needed.
> 
> Thanks for the other options to look at though, I'll get researching!
> 
> Part of me thinks build the UDS first, try a few short cooks like Ribs first then get the controller....part of me thinks screw it dive in with a controller and brisket ha ha


Sounds like you should go for the Heater-Meter. More performance than any of the plug and play and less money. Comes as a kit with options. You build a printed circuit board from items I don't know what are. It wasn't clear to me but programing skills might be a plus.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2016)

I've had a BBQ Guru Digi Q Dx2 for several years. Never even had a probe go bad. Holds temps in any weather, no matter how fast the weather changes it keeps the smoker at whatever I set it at + or - 2 degrees. 

Al


----------



## davey6 (Feb 10, 2016)

Heater meter has a GitHUB...wow. Ok I can probably do that with some instructions lol.

Never even heard of that until then!

EDIT: Having had a quick look that's a tonne of work for about £120-140 nearly as cheap to buy the mid range DigiQ!! Considerably cheaper than the CyberQ I guess, shame no one builds them and sells them on Ebay lol

I guess the partyQ is probably too small for a UDS?

The DigiQ also looks good. No probe issues in 2 years? That's pretty damn good!


----------



## lemans (Feb 10, 2016)

I use a pitmaster IQ 120


----------



## dward51 (Feb 10, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I've had a BBQ Guru Digi Q Dx2 for several years. Never even had a probe go bad. Holds temps in any weather, no matter how fast the weather changes it keeps the smoker at whatever I set it at + or - 2 degrees.
> 
> Al


X2 on what Al said.  I've been running a BBQ Guru DigiQ 2 since either 2006 or 2007 and never had a single issue.  Rock solid with a 18.5" WSM and hold temp as long as there is fuel to burn.


----------

